# Get free Theraband today!



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sure this has been suggested before but here is proof of it's success.

I have A lot of sports medicine,hospital/nursing home places around me.I went to a few rehab/physical therapy places today with my polite nice face. Explained my desire for the coveted theraband (i have a TBG bandset to hold in my hands as I explain) I got a few yards of blue theraband for free. blue was the strongest they had. another place i went to only had green as the strongest. but i gladly accepted the 2 feet length of green the nice woman cut for me : )

These were pulled right from the giant rolls these people had. But make sure these people give you theraband from the roll. you don't want any old theraband laying around a rehab center. some of those bands can get PRETTY GROSS!!! Anyway, for those on a budget, a lot of these places have no problem handing out a few feet of the stuff. Heck, they usually give it to their patients to take home for rehabilitation anyway. The roll is already paid for by medicare! : ) You might not be able to get GOLD theraband but black or blue might be a distinct possibility. Both fine for a fun slingshot.

So for those of you that have these places in your area, go out and make nice with the PT (physical therapist)

Free stuff is awesome. Just be nice and genuine, people like to help people when they can.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

And how may I ask did you get them to give it to you (what did you make up, I mean, LOL)!?!?!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Make up?? I had a bandset with me... in a nutshell i said "my hobby is making and shooting slingshots. I often use theraband resistance bands for slingshot bands. (hold up bandset and smile nicely) If you use these bands in your facility, I would love a strip of it!" Lots of please and thankyou's is usually all it takes.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Sweet, thanks definatly going to give this a try, Im always up for free stuff


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol thats what i do when im waiting for an internet order of gold, pop down the nearest physio and complain! haha, at least im not the only one..except they charge me 10bucks! Wheres the compasion?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I claim all my Thera band purchases back against my health fund. I get about 60% of the cost back making gold VERY cheap indeed. About $20 for a 5.5m roll.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I claim all my Thera band purchases back against my health fund. I get about 60% of the cost back making gold VERY cheap indeed. About $20 for a 5.5m roll.


WHAT, hook a brother up, lol


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You don't have your own private health insurance ?

I can claim on any exercise related product. Running shoes, bike tyres, sunglasses, indoor cricket fees etc. If it makes you healthy, they are all for it.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! Free band mats.....and honest too....I'll be damned. Good job man.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

wow, you guy get it really cheap! at my place, theraband blue costs 20 dollars for 1.2m. never going back, ordering online from now on.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

It helps to have a mask on and a slingshot in your hand ! MM


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Chiropractors offices often have or can order theraband products, and may file against your insurance, or at least take your HSA card for payment.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

never thought of claiming it....







nice Hrawk


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

no therapy clinic around here would even think of letting you past the receptionist without an appointment, so? unless its coincidental your paying for the office visit anyway.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow stuffy sounding... i wouldn't pay for anything. It wouldn't be a bad idea to wait until the place is not busy and in places with a receptionist, you have to win her over first. a smile and simple explanation of your visit is usually enough to get her to fetch someone who can better assist you. And when they start talking about appointments and copays is when you politely leave.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Americans can make no such claims as we have to (after 2016 under threat of being fined if not) buy insurance privately. However, one might be able to write it off on one's taxes if one could come up with a valid reason to buy it for one's small business. Then it could be written off as a business expense and be reimbursed up to 80%.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Americans can make no such claims as we have to (after 2016 under threat of being fined if not) buy insurance privately. However, one might be able to write it off on one's taxes if one could come up with a valid reason to buy it for one's small business. Then it could be written off as a business expense and be reimbursed up to 80%.


i thought that fell through in some states... didn't the supreme court deem it unconstitutional?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Frankly, I haven't been home for years, so I can't say for sure. What fell through? Forced insurance purchases through government intimidation, or small business tax reimbursements?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just come to Australia, Health care is free


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

My mom works at the hospital lucky me!>


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

My mum works at hospital to and she's going to see about getting me some theraband the next time she's at work


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Frankly, I haven't been home for years, so I can't say for sure. What fell through? Forced insurance purchases through government intimidation, or small business tax reimbursements?


fallen through SBTR : ) lol


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

huh, hrawk gets his tbg sponsored by health care, what do you say to that.
good suggestion though, btoon. I'll try that someday, or probably I'll ask around, I know at least a few people working in some kind of therapeutic jobs...
but tbg seems to be a lot cheaper in germany than for example in the usa, is that so?


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I can confirm that this method works.. I scored about two yards of TB blue from the receptionist herself.. She didn't even check with the physio, just cut it off. Even told her what it was for!!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> Just come to Australia, Health care is free


 Easier said than done. I've heard a few stories of people showing up there only to be turned round by your immigration. It seems the dynamic changes frequently though, so I'm told anyways, sometimes they're more forgiving than others. However, if I went to the bother of geting a visa for my Filipino wife and son and bought tickets, flew there and was told no entry for B.S. reason X, I don't think I'd be very pleased. Perhaps I am misinformed and this not the case, do enlighten us... Back to the original topic, if not Thera, tourniquets which are also available in hospitals work well.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Btoon84 said:


> Americans can make no such claims as we have to (after 2016 under threat of being fined if not) buy insurance privately. However, one might be able to write it off on one's taxes if one could come up with a valid reason to buy it for one's small business. Then it could be written off as a business expense and be reimbursed up to 80%.


i thought that fell through in some states... didn't the supreme court deem it unconstitutional?
[/quote]
I'll have to check it out...Supreme Court or no, that's ridiculous considering income tax is unconstitutional to begin with.


----------

